# Valu-Pak 24-20 Feed?



## kepax21 (Jan 13, 2018)

anyone ever use or heard anything on this brand of dog food?


----------



## cheffjapman (Jun 8, 2017)

Looking at the ingredients, it looks just like a cheap, bulk kibble. 2nd ingredient is corn. Haven't seen many dog foods that have pork, that's interesting.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I've never heard of it, but looking at their ingredients makes me think it's likely a very inexpensive food. Tell us your price point, and we can help you think through other options in that price category.

It looks like the "FREE" is their corn-free line. On their website, they have 26-18 Free but not the 24-40 Free pictured here. I looked at the 26-18 Free here -- you have to click on an image of the ingredients, so it's hard to copy them over but you can see them at this link:
Valu-Pak FREE 26-18 - Specialty-Feeds.com

The first ingredient on this "Free" one is chicken by-product meal. That's not an ingredient I want to see -- _especially_ in the first place on the ingredient list. The second ingredient is pork meal, again more rendered meat. Then come 2 grains (rice and wheat). 

To me as a consumer, by-product meals are a sign of a manufacturer using cheap ingredients -- if they're using that for primary protein, that tells you their sourcing philosophy. 

This is worth reading:
https://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/choosing-dog-food/animal-by-products/

Also, the bags say "Made in USA" -- that just means the plant is located in the USA, not that the ingredients used in the food come from the USA. Their website has no information whatsoever about sourcing, so I would assume that likely means they are signaling consumers that they'll get ingredients where ever the price is right (China?).


----------



## cheffjapman (Jun 8, 2017)

Where do you find it and what is the price?


----------

